# « affaire » dans laquelle il a « investi »



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Mi texto* dice:

Il [Moïse Katumbi] tire une grande popularité de son équipe de football, le Tout Puissant Mazembe. Après avoir soutenu financièrement la campagne de M. Kabila en 2006, il a été nommé gouverneur de la province minière du Katanga, l’une des plus riches du pays. En octobre 2015, face aux manipulations de la majorité, il a démissionné de ce poste très en vue pour passer dans l’opposition, expliquant que la Constitution est une _« affaire »_ dans laquelle il a _« investi »._

Me pregunto si en francés las palabras entrecomilladas tienen tanta fuerza como en castellano.

Porque _affaire_ significa 'negocio', pero también 'asunto', así como _investir_ significa 'invertir', pero también involucrarse.

En una palabra, me parece difícil que un político (por más Trump que sea) diga …la Constitución es un negocio en el que yo invertí.

Me parece más lógico que diga …la Constitución es un asunto en el que yo me involucré.

Y en ese caso yo, como traductor, pondría una nota aclarando la cuestión.

Me gustaría saber qué opinan ustedes.

* Un artículo de Sabine Cessou para _Le Monde Diplomatique,_ sobre la República del Congo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *totor*:

Para mí, no hay duda de que se trata de tu segunda interpretación: "...*la Constitución es un asunto en el que me involucré*", ya que al parecer habla de un ordenamiento para el que estuvo trabajando con empeño. Lo que no veo claro es por qué pondrías esa nota que mencionas.


----------



## totor

Sí, es lo que suponía.


Víctor Pérez said:


> Lo que no veo claro es por qué pondrías esa nota que mencionas.


Precisamente porque el texto está exactamente como lo puse, Víctor.

La autora no sólo entrecomilla sino que pone en cursiva las dos palabras (de no ser así, ni siquiera habría puesto este hilo), con lo cual lo que está haciendo es resaltar el sentido de mi primera interpretación.

Por más que yo haga lo mismo que hizo ella: …la Constitución es un _"asunto"_ en el que yo me _"involucré"_, la nota es casi obligatoria, porque el sentido segundo en castellano no es tan fuerte como en francés.

Es más, en francés ese sentido depende del contexto solamente, mientras que el castellano usa dos palabras distintas según el contexto.

Voy a poner así:

…la Constitución es un "asunto" en el cual él se "involucró" (*)

*  En el original _une "affaire" dans laquelle il a "investi"_; las dos palabras entrecomilladas significan indistintamente ‘asunto’ y ‘negocio’ la primera, ‘involucrar’ e ‘invertir’ la segunda, y su significación sólo está dada por el contexto (de ahí el entrecomillado).

Y no las voy a poner en cursiva en castellano porque sería demasiado, precisamente por la misma razón.


----------



## swift

Hola:

El sentido que yo le daría a ese _investir_ sería este:


			
				Larousse said:
			
		

> Attacher une grande valeur affective à quelque chose : Il investit beaucoup dans son travail.
> 
> Définitions : investir - Dictionnaire de français Larousse





> *2.* *Qqn investit dans. *Mettre son énergie psychique dans. _Il a beaucoup investi dans cet enfant, dans sa vie professionnelle _(Rob.) _Investir dans son travail _(Rob._Suppl._1970, _Lexis _1975).
> 
> INVESTIR : Définition de INVESTIR


Lo entiendo como “empeñarse” o “poner (un gran) empeño”.


----------



## totor

¿Vos querés decir que lo que quiso decir Sabine Cessou es que el fulano se empeñó mucho en su trabajo?

Entonces explicame por qué lo puso entre comillas y cursiva.

Con dejarlo en redonda habría sido suficiente.

Y en ese caso tampoco habría dicho dans laquelle il a _« investi »_ sino dans laquelle il *s'est* _« investi ».
_
Acordate que está hablando de un empresario, dueño del mejor equipo de fútbol congoleño, una especie de Macri, digamos (ex presidente de Boca Juniors, actual presidente de la Argentina).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> La autora no sólo entrecomilla sino que pone en cursiva las dos palabras (de no ser así, ni siquiera habría puesto este hilo), con lo cual lo que está haciendo es resaltar el sentido de mi primera interpretación.
> .../...
> Voy a poner así:
> 
> …la Constitución es un "asunto" en el cual él se "involucró" (*)
> 
> *  En el original _une "affaire" dans laquelle il a "investi"_; las dos palabras entrecomilladas significan indistintamente ‘asunto’ y ‘negocio’ la primera, ‘involucrar’ e ‘invertir’ la segunda, y su significación sólo está dada por el contexto (de ahí el entrecomillado).


¡Claro! No entendí que la autora había entrecomillado las dos palabras. En ese caso, estoy de acuerdo contigo: en español no se va a entender bien el sarcasmo si no haces la aclaración.


----------



## totor

Claro, ése es el problema principal, y tal vez lo que tampoco vio José  .


----------



## swift

Me refiero a que no lo entiendo como involucrarse.  Sí veo el juego de palabras al que aludís; en lo que discrepo es en cuanto al segundo sentido de este doble sentido.


----------



## totor

Ah, bueno.

Pero no importa mucho ese sentido, porque al final, Freud, Lacan y Melanie Klein hubieran dicho lo mismo: que lo que quiso decir es la primera interpretación  .


----------



## lavecilla

.

Yo entiendo que el uso de las comillas en esa frase no se debe a la intención de Sabine Cessou de *resaltar* (je) esa circunstancia sino al hecho de que la articulista introduce dos palabras pronunciadas por el dimisionario en su declaración –que, por lo tanto, han de ir entre comillas– para explicar públicamente las razones de su retirada. Pero para estar seguros habría que leer ese discurso o escrito de dimisión.

Aunque sí es cierto que con las comillas sería suficiente, es decir, que no sería necesario escribirlo en cursiva; pero podría ser una cuestión de estilo de la periodista.

Y según esa hipótesis, el tándem _*asunto / involucrado*_ me parece que iría bien, sin necesidad de nota aclaratoria. No obstante, como se trata nada menos que de la Constitución, tal vez la palabra _asunto_ se quede corta, y haya que buscar otra de más envergadura.

En fin, por aportar alguna idea.

A seguir bien.


----------



## jprr

lavecilla said:


> Pero para estar seguros habría que leer ese discurso o escrito de dimisión.


facile :

https://www.google.fr/search?client...&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=2vsmWPacGY3N8geG3pCwCA

http://www.radiookapi.net/2015/09/29/actualite/politique/rdc-moise-katumbi-demissionne-du-pprd-et-du-gouvernorat-du-katanga

http://fr.allafrica.com/view/group/main/main/id/00039069.html

et il est effectivement bien possible que les guillemets et l'italique utilisés par l'auteure ne cachent finalement aucun sous-entendu


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> et il est effectivement bien possible que les guillemets et l'italique utilisés par l'auteure ne cachent finalement aucun sous-entendu


Tiens !

Vous croyez ?

Lo que pasa es que yo le hago caso a mi abuela, que siempre decía "piensa mal y acertarás"  .


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> et il est effectivement bien possible que les guillemets et l'italique utilisés par l'auteure ne cachent finalement aucun sous-entendu


----------



## totor

La verdad, me resisto a creerlo.


Víctor Pérez said:


> en español no se va a entender bien el sarcasmo si no haces la aclaración


¡Socorro, Víctor, ven a dar tu opinión!

(Si él también, al final, piensa que el entrecomillado y las cursivas no significan nada, realmente será que soy un mal pensado).

La nota sin lugar a dudas voy a ponerla, ya que la ambivalencia de esas dos palabritas se sostiene, pero tal vez deba eliminar


totor said:


> (de ahí el entrecomillado)


porque ésa es una interpretación que yo hago (además de Freud, Lacan, etc.  ).

(Por favor, JP, une los dos posts).


----------



## swift

Es curioso porque para mí las dos palabras no dejan de ser de lo más banales en el discurso político. Ese “affaire” se me asemeja mucho a “tema”.
Realmente me cuesta ver una razón válida que justifique una nota.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> las dos palabras no dejan de ser de lo más banales en el discurso político


Absolutamente cierto, no lo niego.

El problema no son las palabras, José, sino el entrecomillado y las cursivas de esas dos palabras.

Veo que no prestan mucha atención a esa cuestión, así que repito lo que dije:


totor said:


> La autora no sólo entrecomilla sino que pone en cursiva las dos palabras (*de no ser así, ni siquiera habría puesto este hilo*), con lo cual lo que está haciendo es resaltar el sentido de mi primera interpretación.


y recalco ese punto.

Si yo hubiera leído


totor said:


> il a démissionné de ce poste très en vue pour passer dans l’opposition, expliquant que la Constitution est une affaire dans laquelle il *s'est* investi_._


ni se me hubiera ocurrido poner este hilo, pero sí lo hubiera puesto aunque no estuvieran las palabras entrecomilladas y con cursiva, sólo por el hecho de decir "il a investi".

A mi juicio, esas tres cuestiones ameritan por lo menos una nota.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> ¡Socorro, Víctor, ven a dar tu opinión!
> 
> (Si él también, al final, piensa que el entrecomillado y las cursivas no significan nada, realmente será que soy un mal pensado).


¡Jaja! ¡Cuán largo me lo fiáis, amigo *totor*! (y no, no eres el único mal pensado...) 

Queda admitido que el entrecomillado solo pretende indicar que son palabras textuales del interfecto y, por lo tanto, hay que dejarlas en la traducción. Creo que en eso estamos de acuerdo. Por otro lado, si bien las comillas restablecen la propiedad, lo que hace la cursiva es agraciar a las palabras con un guiño de sarcasmo que su doble sentido tienen en francés. En español, la palabra *asunto *tiene el doble sentido de la palabra *affaire *y nos podría valer por sí sola. Pero ya es más difícil que el lector capte el sabor de la ironía con la palabra *involucrar *(aunque no imposible). De ahí que esté de acuerdo contigo en la necesidad de esa nota: sería una pena que el lector se perdiera la pluma afilada de Sabine Cessou.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Si yo hubiera leído
> <…>
> ni se me hubiera ocurrido poner este hilo.


Es que esa es la forma en que vos lo habrías expresado. 

Hace tiempo que no llega a mis manos un ejemplar de Le monde diplomatique, así que no puedo leer este artículo completo. Por eso tampoco puedo descartar del todo que haya más elementos en el texto que permitan establecer que el tono es irónico. Con el escaso contexto que das, la interpretación que le daría es la que he mencionado.

Y aunque se comprobara lo del tono irónico, debe de haber algún medio más eficaz de transmitirlo en la traducción sin tener que pasar por una nota.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> En español, la palabra *asunto *tiene el doble sentido de la palabra *affaire *y nos podría valer por sí sola. Pero ya es más difícil que el lector capte el sabor de la ironía con la palabra *involucrar *(aunque no imposible). De ahí que esté de acuerdo contigo en la necesidad de esa nota: sería una pena que el lector se perdiera la pluma afilada de Sabine Cessou.


Sí, ésa es mi impresión.

Pero voy a sacar lo que había puesto entre paréntesis, porque apunta demasiado en esa dirección.

En cuanto al tono, José, no hay muchos otros elementos, salvo un tono general.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> realmente será que soy un mal pensado


OUI 
Mais tu n'est pas le seul - à la première lecture, j'ai aussi eu des doutes...
Cependant, après lecture des documents signalés plus haut (post #11) il faut se rendre à l'évidence.

Reste à savoir pourquoi ton auteure dit "affaire" ( au lieu de "question" par exemple) ... et pourquoi avec des guillemets ?
Ben... parce que c'est bien ce que nous appelons une "*affaire*", par exemple _l'affaire du collier de la reine_.... C'est à dire des débats/actions/etc confinant au scandale, qui connaissent une certain retentissement public (Voir CNRTL)
Une recherche sur la toile montre que cette "_*affaire*_" donc, qui dépasse le "chanchullo" entre amis, puisqu'il s'agit de "_bricoler_" la constitution, a occupé la vie politique de RDC une bonne partie de l'année, et a été exposée par* Moĩse Katumbi* devant le parlement européen (en misant sur son avenir politique, et éventuellement en risquant sa peau !)
Enfin... c'est ce que je comprends.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> cette "_*affaire*_" donc, qui dépasse le "chanchullo" entre amis, puisqu'il s'agit de "_bricoler_" la constitution, a occupé la vie politique de RDC une bonne partie de l'année


En efecto, el artículo habla de esto, pero sin referirse a Katumbi específicamente (aunque es cierto que él formaba parte del gobierno):

Mais l’opposition met en doute la bonne foi du gouvernement. Depuis des mois, celui-ci cherche en effet à maintenir M. Kabila au pouvoir par tous les moyens. Ne parvenant pas à faire sauter le verrou constitutionnel du nombre maximum de mandats, il a tenté, en janvier 2015, de  modifier la loi électorale pour y introduire une clause imposant un recensement de la population, préalable à l’enrôlement des nouveaux électeurs […].  Dans un pays de 80 millions d’habitants, grand comme quatre fois la France, ces opérations auraient pu, en pratique, prendre plusieurs années.

Entonces, explícame por qué la autora (no Katumbi) dice "il a", en vez de "il s'est".


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> Entonces, explícame por qué la autora (no Katumbi) dice "il a", en vez de "il s'est".


Tu m'obliges à me répéter...


jprr said:


> (en misant sur son avenir politique


Mais j'admets que c'était mal dit.
Si j'ai bien compris..._* il*_ ne _*s'est *_pas _seulement* investi *(en s'impliquant)* ... il a investi ... *_il y a cru, il en a fait son cheval de bataille politique, il a misé sur "on ne touche pas le nombre de mandats inscrits dans la constitution"


----------



## totor

Es posible…

Al fin y al cabo, no es Katumbi el que dice


totor said:


> la Constitución es un asunto en el que yo me involucré


ni


totor said:


> la Constitución es un negocio en el que yo invertí


sino yo.

Y la autora tampoco lo cita entero, sólo cita esas dos palabras.

El problema es que esas dos palabras tienen distintas resonancias en francés que en castellano.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Hemos vuelto a la casilla de salida?


----------



## totor

Me temo que sí.

Como se dice por mis pagos, estamos como cuando vinimos de España (con una mano atrás y otra adelante)  .

Hemos hablado innumerables veces de entrecomillado y cursiva, pero yo, pese a haber traducido una enorme cantidad de artículos de _Le Monde Diplomatique_, y de haberme enfrentado a esa situación la misma cantidad de veces (porque todos los artículos incluyen citas textuales), sólo ahora recuerdo que las normas editoriales de la versión francesa y la del cono sur difieren.

Mientras la edición francesa *siempre* pone comillas *y* cursivas en las citas, la edición en castellano entrecomilla, por supuesto, pero *nunca* utiliza cursivas en las citas.

Por ejemplo:


totor said:


> la Constitution est une _« affaire »_ dans laquelle il a _« investi »._


se traduce y edita así (todo en redonda):


totor said:


> la Constitución es un "asunto" en el cual él se "involucró"


Lo cual no es un detalle menor (en la medida en que mi insistencia en las dos cosas es irrelevante).

Pero de cualquier manera se mantiene la polémica.

¿Está haciendo un señalamiento específico la autora, o no?

Y como


jprr said:


> il est effectivement bien possible que les guillemets et l'italique utilisés par l'auteure ne cachent finalement aucun sous-entendu


voy a dejar las cosas tal cual y no poner ninguna nota, porque el solo hecho de ponerla ya implica una intervención en el texto.

Gracias a todos, mis queridos, y lamento haberles dado la lata durante dos largos días.


----------

